
FTC is reportedly considering a ‘record-setting fine’ against Facebook - bubblehack3r
https://www.cnbc.com/2019/01/18/ftc-is-reportedly-considering-a-record-setting-fine-against-facebook.html
======
mtgx
Whatever it is, I'm sure it will be at least an order of magnitude less than
what Facebook truly deserves. And very likely only a tiny fraction of this
year's profits for Facebook.

The US needs something more akin to the death capital for companies. Or at
least imprisonment for executives that _willfully_ make decisions that break
laws (I assume FB did break a law here, otherwise there wouldn't be a "record
fine" to talk about).

